# Mars Attack Build is Complete



## Fitchle (Feb 1, 2014)

I recently completed the Moebius Mars Attacks build.. This model was a hoot !!










Prior to this I had never built a "character" type of model.. but after this one I think I may have to try my hand at a few others..

The sidewalk base and the Martian body were airbrushed, but all of the others items were hand painted. 




























For the martian head I created a base color by mixing Model Master Insignia Red and Cadmium Yellows until I got the look I was looking for. On top of that I applied a thinned coat of Dioxazine Purple oil paint. I let this set for a bit and then gently wiped off the excess in places so it made all the "veins" really pop.



















Again - This kit was just a blast to built and pint.. Moebius does a great job with the fit and fitness of the model and I will be scouring my local hobbyshop shelves looking for more !!

Best,

Larry
Melbourne FL.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nicely done! I like the color choices. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

I really like your paint work ! The model came out beautiful ! I haven't built one since my Screamin Kit years and years ago ! Now I want to get this Kit too!


----------



## Fitchle (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks.. I had a couple of "firsts" in the paint department.. 

I had never used Tamiya rattle can paints before - and that is what I used for the martian body ( TS41 Coral Blue).. I could not have been happier with the way the paint flowed.. No runs, and no thins spots

I had also never used Tamiya for any brush painting .. I used X-15 Light Green (acrylic) for the gloves and boots.. Again - the coverage was just fantastic.. Much better than Model Master..


----------

